# [SOLVED] Dell XPS M1710 - Black screen at bootup



## Ibitha (Jan 26, 2009)

HI there, I am new to the forums, so be gentle.

Dell Laptop - XPS M1710, Windows Vista

The other day, I left my laptop unattended for a few hours. It was only idling, not doing any processes of any sort. I came back to find a flickering blue screen of death saying "MMI: Parity Check Memory Parity Error".

I shut it down and let it cool off. But when I turned it back on, the screen now is just totally black - no BIOS screen, no Windows screen, no logon screen. I attempted to plug an external monitor to the laptop, but that was showing blank also. I am convinced the graphic card is toast. However I saw the warranty issue topic, but noticed that my laptop is not on the ones be shown so not sure if its the same issue. I bought the laptop in October 2007 and never had an issue with it. 

Anyone have any ideas before I delve to buy a new graphic card (or laptop for that matter)?

Thanks!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M1710 - Black screen at bootup*

Run Memtest86+ to test your RAM. Start with that first. D/load link on my sig. Get the ISO file from the link and burn it to a blank CD using ImgBurn or Nero. Boot from that CD and let the test run for at least 2 passes. 

I suggest.. if you use 2 RAM modules, run the test for each individual RAM module (remove one while you test the other).


----------



## Ibitha (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M1710 - Black screen at bootup*

Thank you for the quick reply.

I would love to run it, but since I can't see anything on the screen, I can't see the results of the memory check!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M1710 - Black screen at bootup*

So currently you do not have anything on the screen at boot up (no cursor, no logo splash, no POST)? Try it with an external monitor and wait for like 5 to 10 minutes after powering ON the laptop... press toggle keys to shift screen from LCD to external monitor (i.e. Fn + F4, may be different for your model.. check Users guide/manual).


----------



## Ibitha (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M1710 - Black screen at bootup*

That is correct, I have absolutely nothing on the screen. Not even the BIOS comes up or startup. 

I tried plugging in the monitor and nothing was coming up and hitting <fn> F8 to switch over was showing nothing either.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M1710 - Black screen at bootup*

It looks like a video card issue if you do not get anything on both screens.

Try resetting the CMOS (remove CMOS battery). Or you can reset the system by removing the battery and unplug AC adapter. Press and hold power ON button for 30 secs atleast. Put back battery and plug back AC. Power ON as normal.

If that does not work still, may be it is time to bring it to a repair shop for a more detailed analysis. Perhaps swap your video card with a good working one.


----------



## Ibitha (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M1710 - Black screen at bootup*

Yep, its the graphics card. Replaced it and all working now. It took Dell several days to acknowledge that though as they also replaced the memory and LCD screen.

According to the tech, the graphics card have not got that good of a cooling system (if any) so I shouldn't leave it idle for long periods, especially when its 100F outside! 

Cheers for your help


----------

